# Help, my labs do not make sense to me



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

I am a 41 female and have had rapid weight gain and cannot lose weight on 1200-1400 calories per day.Finally I've gotten my extensive labs back and I'm completely baffled. I stopped, vitamin d, vitamin b12 and iron supplements 6 days before labs. Glad my vitamin D is going up. Its a fasting morning lab that was at 9:30, took forever! My ultra sound came back with 3 small nodules and a little enlarged thyroid.

TSH .66 .4-4.5

Ft4 1.2 (.8-1.8)

Ft3 3.3 (2.3-4.2)

RT3 13 (8-25)

Thyroid Peroixidase Antibodies<1

Thyroglobulin <1

TSI Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin 22 Normal <140

Vitamin B12 H1139 (200-1100) I started supplements, and it helped so weird.

positive for one copy of 677Tvariant

Vitamin D 33 (30-100ng/ml)

DHEA sulfate H 287 (23-266)

My mpv was also elevated at 11.6 (7.7-11.5) 10.8 in early january

platelets 154 (140-400) it was 164 in early january

Free Cortisol .31 (8-10 am .07-.93 mcg/dL)

Testosterone 16 (2-45ng/dl)

Testosterone free 2.0 (.2-5pg/ml)

T bioavailability 4.1 (.5-8)

Sex hormone Binding Gobulin 30 (17-124)

Albumin Serum 4.5 ((3.6-5.1)

FSH 19.2

LH 5.6

Progesterone 1.2

Estradiol 21

Cholesterol 196 normal was 216

LDL 117 was 146

Triglycerides 102


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH .66 .4-4.5
> 
> Ft4 1.2 (.8-1.8)
> 
> ...


Are you currently taking any thyroid hormone replacement?

You could stand to be a tad higher in your FT-4 and FT-3, although you are at almost 1/2 range. How many times have you had these labs run?

TSI - I'm surprised your TPO is not higher with 3 nodules and an enlarged thyroid.

You may be in the early stages of Graves by having TSI antibodies. As thyroid destruction begins to increase you may eventually have bursts of hyper symptoms and labs.

TBII antibodies being elevated would suggest antibodies blocking TSH. Something to keep in your files.

What medications do you currently take?


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

I am not taking any meds. Just supplements for vitamin d and iron since my ferritin was 54.

My energy was so low today I splurged and got a high sugar/caffeine Frappuccino to wake up this afternoon. I could barely move.

Would a high dhea sulfate affect everything? My b12 is high but since I b have a methyl defect, I think it really means I am low.

And what is tbii? And why the heck can't I lose weight on a low calorie diet? Especially if I'm leaning towards graves. And are my horrific eye headaches related to tsi? Just touching the corner of my eye is very painful.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just a thought but you mention that you are 41 yrs old.....estrogen dominance?

The labs you posted do not show a range for progesterone and estradiol....

Are you taking progesterone? late 30's early 40's can be the time for some people's hormones to start shifting....


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Labs were taken midcycle for hormones and they are completely out of range suggesting perimenopause. Boo. But I don't know if my labs suggest estrogen dominance. I'm no expert.

Right now my neck hurts. It's completely swollen and aches up and down both side so my neck on a scale of 6 out of 10 for pain. I don't know if it is thyroid related or not. I also can't sing anymore. I sing to help my son with pitch with practicing cello and it's very painful afterwards. Even if it's just a virus, it's a weird one. Anyone else have pain with singing or neck achiness?


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Update. Had doctors appointment. He thinks I have hashimotos thyroiditis and that I have a converting from t4 to t3 problem. If you look at my labs, he just mentioned that in the morning my t4 should be much lower and my t3 higher and that's not the case. He wants to do a trial of a t3/t4 med.

Also. He thinks I have estrogen dominance.

Question should I try thryroid first then hormones? I don't want to feel too whacked from doing both at once. Also. Since last thursday, I've had a sudden increase in energy. Would this negatively affect my meds. Dr. Seemed to think supressing my tsh and regulating my t3 and t4 would be better. Any personal experience with thyroid and hormones?


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Any advice?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would start the thyroid drugs and wait a bit (couple of months?) before starting the other hormones.


----------

